# 10 minute charge on standard 110V? WTF?



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yet another one I'm not so sure of:

http://www.treehugger.com/galleries/2009/06/13-hot-eco-cars-that-go-zoom.php?page=5

"The RORMaxx Formula AE is a wind-assisted supercar concept designed by two high school students. With a 200 kW electric motor and lithium ion batteries, the RORMaxx gets a 50% boost in efficiency from its wind recovery system. It has a top speed of 155 mph and is covered flexible photovoltaic panels."

If by "wind recovery system" they mean aerodynamic improvements, then it's possiable ... or the possiable re-routing of wind to create low or high pressure areas so the air is funneled around the car. But still, it makes people thing there is "free" energy to just be had ...


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

I think you have to forgive poor article editors for making up the facts, so at least some one will read their crap


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

what was missed is that Shelby never said 10 minutes from a 110V plug.

Shelby said it can be charged from a 110V plug ... and separately they said it can be charged in 10 minutes.

Specifically their exact words on the 10 minute charge are:



> SSC's "Charge on the RunTM" onboard charging system allows for full battery recharges in as little as 10 minutes.


They never said what kind of power feed is needed to get that 10 minutes.
It could be thousands of volts and thousands of amps... and power levels in the MW range... they haven't said.

Just because it can also be charged from a standard 110V outlet has nothing at all to do with the 10 minute 'Charge on the Run' system... allot of reports who reported otherwise just either don't know what they are writing... or they just posted whatever they knew would get ratings with no regard at all for the truth.


Read it from Shelby here.


----------

